# Chokecherries



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Are chokecherry leaves the same as cherry leaves? I know that cherry leaves are poisonous for goats, but are the chokecherries in the same family? I think they are, but thought I would ask. We also have lots of rose leaves and I think gooseberry leaves and shoots. Lots of wild roses--thought the goats might enjoy them, yes only a few at a time to start with. Could some of the shoots be dried for winter? Also lots of rose hips, am keeping some for us, but can they be utilized for the goats? Thanks Carolyn


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

rose hips are fine but would have to check out chokecherries and gooseberries as I don't know for sure.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

NO chokecherries --part of the black cherry family and leaves have cynide in them--have to look more for the gooseberries. DD's decided rose hips tooo time consuming for goats LOL Chokecherries are the ND state fruit tree--ND has a state fruit tree :rofl.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

My goats LOVE any rose leaves...they eat the rose bushes to the ground every time they escape...they never eat the gooseberry bush, too many prickles I think!


----------



## Haglerfarm (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes, chokecherries fall into the same family as the other cherry trees. Fresh leaves are fine. Dried leaves are fine. but, wilted ones are deadly. And it does not take very many. Better to error on the side of caution and keep them away from them. We cut them down in the goats pen. but, if you don't make sure you check the trees after any storm or winds to make sure there are not limbs blown out that the goats can get hold of.
Les


----------



## Pam V (Jan 3, 2009)

We have chokecherry trees all around us  IT makes really good wine especially blended with other fruit wines. Addes a nice deep tannen flavor.
Am I reading right that leaves that die in the fall naturally are not a problem but leaves that dei for any other reason are?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

seeds and leaves 
http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/plants/php/plants.php?action=display

I find nothing on gooseberries


----------

